# Skype - Datentransfer beschleunigen?



## Rosini (12. September 2005)

Guten Abend zusammen!

Ich habe mir kürzlich Skype heruntergeladen. Soweit so gut. Bis ich diesen Datentransfer gefunden habe. Mein Freund wollte mir einen Screenshot schicken, welcher knapp 3 MB groß war. Allerdings war der Transfer extrem langsam. Mit nur knapp 500 B/s war man nach knapp 2 Stunden endlich fertig.

Gibt es einen Trick um den Datentransfer zu beschleunigen? Im offiziellen Forum fand ich keinen Thread zu dieser Sache.

Gruß, Rosi


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (12. September 2005)

Rosini am 12.09.2005 22:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Abend zusammen!
> 
> Ich habe mir kürzlich Skype heruntergeladen. Soweit so gut. Bis ich diesen Datentransfer gefunden habe. Mein Freund wollte mir einen Screenshot schicken, welcher knapp 3 MB groß war. Allerdings war der Transfer extrem langsam. Mit nur knapp 500 B/s war man nach knapp 2 Stunden endlich fertig.
> 
> ...



War es bei jeder Übertragung so oder nur bei der einen? Und die Standardfrage: hat sonst irgendein Programm die Verbindung beansprucht?

MfG Jimini


----------



## Rosini (12. September 2005)

Jimini_Grillwurst am 12.09.2005 22:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Rosini am 12.09.2005 22:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei jeder Übertragung. Das maximum war bisher 700 B/s. Keine Hintergrundprogramme aktiv, die an der Verbindung zerren


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (12. September 2005)

Rosini am 12.09.2005 22:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Jimini_Grillwurst am 12.09.2005 22:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sowohl wenn du was geschickt hast als auch wenn er sendete? Habt ihr es mal neu installiert? Bei mir überträgt es jedenfalls mit dem normalen Upspeed.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Rosini (13. September 2005)

Jap. Sowohl er, als auch ich haben versucht, daten zu Senden. Zwar ist auch der Transfer zustande gekommen, aber wie gesagt, ein sehr langsamer. Mit einer neuinstallation haben wir es noch nicht versucht. Na mal sehen. Aber es gibt schließlich auch andere Methoden Daten auszutauschen


----------



## INU-ID (13. September 2005)

Hm, das Problem hab ich auch. Im LAN gehts mit voller Geschwindigkeit, nur über I-Net gehts so langsam.

Wobei mir aufgefallen ist das wenn bei nem analogen Anschluß (auf der Gegenseite) das Problem nicht auftritt. Dann gehts bis 5 Kb/s, nur wenn ich was an nen DSL Anschluß (mit Router) schicke oder geschickt bekomme, dann gehts  nur langsam vorwärts. Hab allerdings auch keine Ports für Skype in meinem Router freigegeben.

Naja, wer ne Lösung weiß, würd mich freuen.


----------

